# Nginx company



## bes (Jul 19, 2011)

> I have got news for you about nginx.
> 
> Recently it became very clear for me that because of increasing popularity
> of nginx and the volume of work required to develop the code and doing
> ...


http://nginx.org/pipermail/nginx/2011-July/028021.html


----------



## pelmen (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately Rambler.RU company where Igor is working began the process of migrating servers from FreeBSD to Linux. The same thing is now doing Yandex.ru ;( Reasons as I understand it - lack of virtualization (and good work in virtualized environments) and a more lower perfomance (information from LiveJournal of company workers)


----------

